# Some of my photography :)



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Equine...


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Randoms...


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

wow! your good!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Canine...




























Maternity...


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

i love the one of the baby and that dog so cute!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Last post  

People...


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

lovely!


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

Beautiful photos! I love the puppy and baby together, and all of the equine shots are gorgeous.


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

You are very talented! Great photos


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Fantastic job!! They look great!!! I love the close up on the saddle pic, think its great!!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Fantastic! The collage with the girl and her horse is just gorgeous.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I like them!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## myhorseriesen (Nov 11, 2010)

great job those are beautiful!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone - I greatly appreciate the compliments!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Doe (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey Poco

You have a lovely eye for the crop shot! Some great moods in those photos, well done.

What camera do you use? I've just got a Nikon D7000 so having great fun with that, and just learning the intricacies of Lightroom 3 now  Do you shoot RAW?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Nikon D3100  and it really depends on the day and what I'm shooting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelAddict (Aug 17, 2011)

Awsome pics! I LOVE the baby and puppy shot, and all the horsey ones! Beautiful!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Just a few from Friday night


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

You are good!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

A few more from the photo shoot of my best friend yesterday


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow you have real talent! I love them all, but my favorite is the one of the Australian Shepherd in the water.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

A couple new photo shoots! From this month. 

First up, the *wedding*!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

And the other shoot I did this month was for *Senior Photos*.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great pics as always Poco...love the wedding pic where the back of the dress is being strapped up, love the last of the senior pics too...great job!!!!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

csimkunas6 said:


> Great pics as always Poco...love the wedding pic where the back of the dress is being strapped up, love the last of the senior pics too...great job!!!!


Thank you! Both shoots were a complete blast. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Bump for the night crew lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Great pics!!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Great pics!!


Thank you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

absolutely amazing photos! love them all!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Now that fall is upon us I thought you may want to see some of the photos I've done in October!


















































































Holy cow ! Sorry about the size, I"ll try to get it adjusted - eek!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

A couple new photos of my latest addition!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Bump for the night crowd!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

^She's precious!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

lubylol said:


> ^She's precious!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Those pics are from today, she's currently 13 days old!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Well congratulations 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

lubylol said:


> Well congratulations
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

WoW, your absolutely amazing. Wish you were in Michigan. I'd hire you.


----------

